# Richard King-Thank You.



## Pete301 (May 13, 2019)

I put a knob on my hand scraper after reading one of your posts. It has helped me quite a bit! I can control the scrape much better and I don’t get tired as fast. Thank you for the idea and on a broader level thank you for sharing your knowledge and skill.
  I have a badly worn shaper that I’ve started scraping and I’m sure I never would have been able to start if it wasn’t for your posts.


----------



## Sblack (Jan 8, 2020)

I took his course last spring in Vt. Met a great bunch of guys and learned a lot. Richard is a great source of information and entertainment provided you are not too sensitive . There were people of all skill levels, some with some experience, most with none. Some were doing it for their work, some were just hobbyists trying to make Chinese machines or old American Iron work better. They all had very different projects so there was an opportunity to learn different approaches as Richard helped them all and he has done every kind of machine. It cost some money for sure, but I regard it as a good investment. If he comes back to the North East I might take it again to pick his brain some more and learn some more jokes in questionable taste.

I was telling this to a Russian friend and he said that he was surprised when he came here that nobody knew much about scraping. He learned it in school. He told me that everyone who works in machining in Russia knows how to scrape because the machines are all so terrible there, even from the factory, that if you can`t scrape you can`t get any work done! They are also experts at getting crappy cars to run well and last forever. Necessity breeds invention.


----------

